# My twitter



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

In English this translates to? I've heard of tweeters,twiddlers, and twizzlers,.....but not twitters.:icon_bigg


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Twitter is another form of Social Networking among all the people you know. It keeps you and your significant others or friends in touch and let one another know by simply asking the question, What are you doing?

You can set your status and say that you are cleaning your fish tank or cooking dinner. There are many people that use it, but I haven't caught on to why its getting so popular.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Jdinh04 said:


> Twitter is another form of Social Networking among all the people you know. It keeps you and your significant others or friends in touch and let one another know by simply asking the question, What are you doing?
> 
> You can set your status and say that you are cleaning your fish tank or cooking dinner. There are many people that use it, but I haven't caught on to why its getting so popular.


It's something new. I would not want them to know what I'm doing personally, Good for business updates etc, sports, like with Lance in the Tour of CA, other things like that. You can see the vision here if you have an iphone or a comparable 3G network, travel a lot, in sales, bored teenagers with nothing to do ...etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Sounds like a lazy form of text messaging or facebook to me.


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Sounds like a lazy form of text messaging or facebook to me.


pretty much, it's just an email/SMS technology with a 140 some character limit.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

It is a way of broadcasting short messages, so in that way it is like IM, text messages or email, but its really designed to be more like a mini blog. The messages can be recieved in a widget that can be put on any WEB site, blog, facebook, my space or whatever. Various tweeters can also be linked together so you can recieve multiple tweeters from like WEBsites or friends/family members. For example my tweeter follows Marine Depot and one other reef site.

My widget is displayed on the start page of my store WEB page. Other people can also put my widget on their own WEB page, or even their desktop. With mine, I am able to post 24/7 messages relating to stock status, new arrivals and any business related info that can be at anyones finger tips at their own convience.

Its kinda of a novelty, and a new marketing tool for businesses that many businesses are not sure what to do with yet. Obama has a twitter that was started during his campaign. If you read his entries, they are really boring and of no real use.

As my twitter is linked to more aquaria twitters, and to a network of aquarium hobbyists, I think it will be much more interesting.


----------

